# Nails worn down to the 'quick'



## dolan0504 (Aug 27, 2019)

My golden retriever Floyd has worn his nails down to the 'quick', we didn't notice a problem until they started bleeding. He is currently on antibiotics to avoid them getting infected and wearing protective boots whilst doing short walks on grass. He is going to be 3 in October and goes to the park everyday so his runs are mainly on grass with walks on concrete in the evening. Other dog owners I have spoken to have never had any such problems. Does anyone have any experience with this or any advice? I am confident they will heal up fine, I'm just worried about moving forward incase it becomes a regular problem. The poor boy isn't enjoying the restricted walks!! Thanks in advance. Craig


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

all 4 or just front or rear? 
If it is only front or rear, I would check him out with an orthopedic vet-


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My last house had lots of concrete in the back and the cool deck around the pool was like a nail file. I never had to trim nails and occasionally had a spot of blood or two but nothing serious and no wear on the pads. If your pup is having serious bleeding issues with nails or pads I have to wonder just how much walking you are doing on cement. Might want to find a better walking situation that's more comfortable for the dog. 
I agree with Prism to check if it's all 4's or just one or two. You might have a bigger problem and certainly worth checking it out.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Also, is he a serious puller on walks? Are you walking for long periods of time on cement, concrete or asphalt? If you're using a harness switch to a training collar if need be as harness encourage pulling as dogs are built to pull with their necks and chests. If your dog is a serious puller, you probably will need to enroll in a training class or find a trainer to help with correcting the pulling.


----------



## dolan0504 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies, there is wear on both the front and back nails, his actual pads are okay. He runs off lead at the park for about 30-40 minutes a day which is about 90% grass or trails and about 20-25 minutes on lead on the streets. He doesn't pull much but is definitely worse on the harness so will work on that and keep him on his normal lead.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

20-25 minutes of daily walking on leash on the street shouldn't be causing this. I would be worried about some deficiency that is making his nails particularly soft or weak. What did your vet say? How is his health otherwise? Coat, energy, etc.


----------



## dolan0504 (Aug 27, 2019)

His health is excellent, no other problems, his coat is in very good condition and he is very happy and lively. He was back at the vet this afternoon and is healing well but still needs the boots on for another week. The wear is on the outside nails so the vet suggested it was through exercising, in particular cornering whilst running but I feel that the exercise he does is not excessive and is mainly on soft ground when running off lead. He is a healthy weight (32kg) and we feed him good quality kibble (wolf of wilderness) and add fresh vegetables, proteins and fish oils. We treat him with things like carrots, chicken feet or dried fish. Could he benefit from any other supplements to give him stronger nails? Thanks again.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

If he is running (not walking)20-25 minutes a day on the streets I think that it just might be a problem.
FYI I used to run my dogs on smooth new asphalt quite like an emery board just to get the nails worn down. Ten minutes of retrieves would do it.


----------



## dolan0504 (Aug 27, 2019)

It's just walking when we are on the streets all the running is at the park.


----------



## dolan0504 (Aug 27, 2019)

The vet said the length of the ones that aren't damaged is pretty good so they are wearing down okay it's just the inner and outer ones that seem to have the problem. Does anyone have any experience supplementing with biotin?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you cut his nails regularly? I find every 4 weeks is necessary for my dog, and she does a LOT of sidewalk walking (more than yours), in addition to a lot of running on grass and in fields. But keeping them trimmed might help, so that they are not being worn down (if that makes sense). 

The fact that it is only some nails suggests there might be some imbalance in how he is walking. It might be worth trying to find a rehab or ortho vet who can evaluate his gait. I am assuming you are feeding a good quality, balanced dog food? That's usually all that is needed to keep nails healthy. That's why I am wondering if there is some deficiency he has, like is he missing some enzyme or something (ie. he was born without it). It seems unusual enough to me that a vet would be curious, because the exercise you are describing really should not be producing this.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I "tip" my dogs nails every 10 days or so and never have them wear down to the quick. This is why I was originally thinking the dog may be a heavy puller and really digging Into the concrete. Could be a deficiency like others have said leaving the nail softer or even brittle.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Is there a way anyone experienced can insert a photo of what a proper length for a golden retrievers nails look like? I too go back and forth between thinking I’m trimming them too much and not enough. A photo to show the proper length would help!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Emmdenn said:


> Is there a way anyone experienced can insert a photo of what a proper length for a golden retrievers nails look like? I too go back and forth between thinking I’m trimming them too much and not enough. A photo to show the proper length would help!


I just tell people that if your hear any tic tac sounds when your dog is walking, that is already to long. I keep mine fairly short. But however short you cut them if your waiting to hear the nails on the floor you need to cut sooner then you currently are.

Mine are short enough that when standing, they are just short enough that the nail starts to curve, just before they start curving down.

Edit... I should say before they start curving heavily. When my dog stands her nails are about 1/4" before hitting the ground.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

rear feet- hadn't done fronts yet (and hadn't cut hair on far foot either)


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Great pic of nails. I trim weekly/10 days too and try to keep them shorter or at the natural curve in the nail. Basically I don't want to see the nail sticking out on the trimmed foot.


----------



## dolan0504 (Aug 27, 2019)

We have never clipped them, we were told that the street walking would be enough to keep them at a good level but after this I'm guessing we should have been clipping them, however, the vet said the ones that aren't damaged are at an okay level but when compared to the other photo posted they definitely look much longer (photos attached), they are also quite flaky around the edges. I have booked another appointment for next Thursday to make sure they are healing well, and I have asked for a different vet at the surgery to seek a second opinion on what to do moving forward. Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Here's what I would do on those nails- study up on how recession of the quick happens (basically stimulating it makes it recede but there are good online nail tutorials to that effect to see) and then would buy some sharp clippers, like the red handled miller's forge ones- they're pretty inexpensive, like $6 or so.. and cut carefully where there is no quick showing through the nail. Try to get the ragged edges off, and even if for a few weeks you are left with a basically pointy nail, due to getting the cuts right to the quick but not into it, the way your dog moves will create a stimulating effect on the quick and it should recede. Don't remove as much on the front side of the nail as the back and your goal is to get to where you can cut straight across and not be shaving all around it- that is only to get the quick back. 
If he were mine, I would also give him a fish oil supplement. Sometimes flaking nails are "cured" by fish oils.


----------



## dolan0504 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks, we've ordered some clippers and will ask advice on clipping when seeing the vet on Thursday but your explanation was very helpful! He's been on cod liver oil since he's been young but we've increased the dosage this last week as for his size he can have more.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

So Denver's nails have been 'clicking' on our hardwood, however they do not appear long. You can hardly see them past the hair on his feet, but I trimmed them anyway and ended up cutting the quick on one of his nails and it bled a lot. I'm guessing I just need to keep trimming them little by little to help the quick recede to the point that his nails are the right length, and I don't hear clicking anymore?


----------

